# tournament reel for sale



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

5500 full ct frame and spool with sideplates from a 6500 ct big game abu... tournament mag conversion by Ryan White.. Excellent condition.. will ship for $120.. please email me at [email protected] with interest or questions...


----------



## DaRooKEe2 (Jan 25, 2003)

r u interested in trading?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "DaRooKEe2",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

Darookee 

i think i responded to your email.. if not, send me another one at [email protected] two folks are in line in front of you. if they both pass, depending on what you have in mind some sort of trade may be possible.


----------



## DaRooKEe2 (Jan 25, 2003)

thanx longcaster.

hey thumb-burner, just let me know what you decide. thanx


----------

